# Fishing is awesome in Costa Rica! Fishing Pictures and Report late March/April 2010



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's a quick pick of me, the mate and the 32 foot Ocean Master named 'Stress Reeliever' we fish and love!












*Fishing Reports:*

*April 7th 2010*














We've been off the last week putting in a new sonar, and steering system, so it was nice to get back out on the water. We had a pretty good day today, releasing 5 Roosterfish, a monster Barracuda and a Big Eye Jack. We hooked up about 100 times but today the Roosters were tricky! Luckily there were so many shots we got quite a few to the boat. We had a great day cruising around the tropical islands right near the beach. I think the customers had more fun today seeing the exotic scenery than hooking in to the fish! There are a couple of islands we fish on that have the caves near the water, and blow holes that violently shoot water up in the air as you pass by. It makes for some awesome scenery and I am truly blessed to call this my office! Another great day fishing in beautiful and sunny Costa Rica!



*March 26 2010*























Had a great day fishing offshore. The fishing was really far out, but well worth the trip. We hooked 4 out of 5 sailfish that got behind the boat, and also got a really nice Dorado. The highlight of the day was when we had a younger girl, about 13, reel in her first sailfish. And once again, with her dad and Rudy coaching her, she got it all the way into the boat by herself, just like a seasoned veteran! The first picture is of her, her proud father and Rudy! Another great day on the water, looking forward to April and May. Here's some pictures from beautiful and sunny Quepos Costa Rica!























*March 19 2010*














Been sick for the last week, but it was nice getting back out on the water today. We hosted a bachelor fishing party today, and man were the fish biting! Had a great day inshore, probably hooked about 20 Roosterfish, and we released 8 Roosterfish, 1 Snapper, and a Snook. I can't wait to get back offshore so i can put some more sailfish photos up here for you guys. I have been talking to some of he other boat captains, and they say there are lots of sails to be caught. Well, here's a picture of one of the Roosterfish. Sorry i'm still groggy from the antibotics so i didn't come down to shoot more pictures. But more to come soon!



*March 10 2010*





















Had a great day out today! We spent all morning fighting a truly big Marlin. What a monster hookup. We went out 40 miles today, and got straight to the bait hunting. Not a moment after we had the lines all full lively small bonitas, did Rudy see one of our newly placed baits flying through the air. He lowered the drag on the pole waiting for the bite, and then I hear the reel start whirring like a small electric motor. He raised the break up and hooked the fish and we saw a huge splash behind the boat as the fish jumped out of the water. Then about half a second later the fish jumped again next to the boat and then anohter half a second later and the fish jumped 100 yards IN FRONT of the boat. He was moving so fast that he was still dragging off line towards the back of the boat as he was running forward. I got the boat in gear and throttled up and the fight was on! We chased him down only after he pulled off about 600 yards of line. The customers took turns fighting him all morning, until everyone finally wore out, and then they handed if off to Rudy. Rudy, like a kid in a candy store, starts reeling and pulling and about 20 minutes later we have the fish within 15 feet of the boat. It is huge, at least 12 feet long, and was an awesome sight. We made it all the way to the shock leader until the fish went crazy and the leader just couldn't take any more and gave out. I have to admit, this is the first time I've had a leader break since I started using Yo Zuri Floro Carbon. I'd say the fish jumped about 25 times though, so overall the leader did ok. Not the happiest ending, but we got through all the fight. This week has been amazing for fishing. The last two weeks of February were a bit slow (really strange for this time of the year), so we were super excited the fish started biting again! We hooked up with 5 sailfish yesterday, 4 monster big tunas the day before. We had an inshore day this week with 35 fish and one with 25 fish. It's been really great fishing and I'm looking forward to a super busy April through May. Well, here's some pictures, sorry, no Marlin pictures, I was only 10 feet from getting him to the boat so I didn't think to take pictures. Check out the big tuna though. Great times here on the water in Quepos!






















​


----------

